# Tree house...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

As cool as that is, I'd be worried about things constantly flying inside and outside of the house! lol


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dooooood! Ewok mansion FTW!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think I've seen this thing before. Isn't it a bed and breakfast on some island somewhere?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, the Swiss Family Robinson live there.



Ewok mansion...lol!


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice house...but where's his tank??


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I would dress like an Ewok outside that house.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Well the house started out as a simple play house for their kid until daddy discovered that his kids ADD stimulant medication was really helpful in getting jobs done. HMMM thought dad maybe I have ADD as well, one more pill wont hurt because I am heavier then JR. It started to wear off after 3.5 stories were built. If you look closely you can see him sleeping on the roof.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

That sweet. I just saw a thing on the DIY channel i think about how sophisticated tree house are becoming. I guess there is a growing trend with tree house...using them to expand your outside living space with out consuming your yard. They showed some nice ones with finished interial walls and patios.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gordonrichards said:


> I would dress like an Ewok outside that house.


Serious!!


----------

